

The impossible post to find - biturd

Earlier today, which could mean Saturday the 27th, I read an post on HN, 99% sure that was the place.  I have spent the past 30 minutes looking in my history got find it, and went through every item.<p>He did some basic queries, A records, CNAMES, AAAA, etc., always using a -t option as I recall.<p>I want to go back and see what I was reading, as I believe I was just skimming it.<p>I do recall he mentioned please excuse any terrible spelling, I&#x27;m rioting this at a bar.<p>That is about the only thing that is sticking out at me at the moment.  Any ideas at all, it is killing me.
======
mindcrime
Maybe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8377213](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8377213)

~~~
biturd
You did it! thank you.

